
Paul Carr resigns from TechCrunch, hilarity ensues - logicalmoron
http://twitter.com/#!/search/%23techcrunch
======
0x0x0x
There's so much crap at that link, what exactly is the hilarity?

~~~
rorrr
This probably

[http://shortformblog.tumblr.com/post/10294229930/paul-
carr-t...](http://shortformblog.tumblr.com/post/10294229930/paul-carr-
techcrunch-infighting)

But it's not funny, more like shitty behavior.

